# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van den Wijngaarden-Sinke (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van den Wijngaarden-Sinke

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Wijkgezondheidscentrum Randweg, Huisartsen, Rotterdam

Adres: Sandelingplein 16-E, Rotterdam

Website: www.gcrandweg.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van den Wijngaarden-Sinke*

----------

